# DWA lizards



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

Never seen anyone say they keep gila monsters or beaded lizards, so does anyone???

what are they like iv read the bite really isnt very deadly just painful

obviously im not getting one just being nosey:2thumb:


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

i know someone who owns a pet shop that keeps them and wouldnt sell them and you would be very unlucky to die as only 2 recorded deaths in history! from gila not sure bout beadeds


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*DWA lizzies*

Glia's are very expensive!!!!

Beaded are a little less expensive

I believe there are a few around in collection though not in mine ..sad to say!!!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Scott W has both as does Jerry Cole


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

yeah just noticed theres beadeds in the classifieds for about £750 (cant remember)


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

I know somone who keeps beaded lizards..

and ive only ever seen gilas in chester zoo


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

I only ever thought there was 2 venomous lizards. Didn't know about Beaded lizards.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> I only ever thought there was 2 venomous lizards. Didn't know about Beaded lizards.


Beaded Lizards and Gila Monsters are the main well known Venomous lizard


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

what are the other venomous lizards???


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

-matty-b- said:


> what are the other venomous lizards???


Im Pretty certain there isn't any either. Unless people are getting confussed with Komodo's, But they do not have venom glands, from what I Believe.


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

yeah in komodos i think its the saliva and bacteria


----------



## Denis (May 28, 2008)

Yh komodos are bad bacteria not venom


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Meltos said:


> Im Pretty certain there isn't any either. Unless people are getting confussed with Komodo's, But they do not have venom glands, from what I Believe.


There are only 2 poisonous lizards as above the gila monster and the beaded lizard both from in and around Mexico the komodo dragon has saliva that is saturated with bacteria and its from these that anything bitten by them dies


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

why do these threads continually go this way. scientists have recently identified an actual venom in the komodo, and from what i remember from a programme i saw, they have some type of venom gland in their bottom jaw!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

400runner said:


> why do these threads continually go this way. scientists have recently identified an actual venom in the komodo, and from what i remember from a programme i saw, they have some type of venom gland in their bottom jaw!


But not to the extent as the beaded and gila lizards BECAUSE of there size


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Its been scientificly proven Beardies have venom glands also


----------



## Magnum0 (Apr 10, 2008)

Komodo dragons arn't even DWA.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Meltos said:


> Im Pretty certain there isn't any either. Unless people are getting confussed with Komodo's, But they do not have venom glands, from what I Believe.


They certainly do!

But they're not DWA.


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

i actually would of thought that a komodo would be DWA, if it was possible to keep them in captivity that is


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

monitorfan666 said:


> i actually would of thought that a komodo would be DWA, if it was possible to keep them in captivity that is


nope, only 2 lizards on the dwa - Gila monster and Mexican Beaded lizard (do believe there a black beaded lizard subspecies also). Maybe they should be though? It's only a matter of time before they become more available I guess.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Meltos said:


> Im Pretty certain there isn't any either. Unless people are getting confussed with Komodo's, But they do not have venom glands, from what I Believe.


 nah they dont have venom glands their saliva has a certain amount of toxicity from the rubbish they will eat and they cultivate the bactieria in their mouths to cause poisoning.
blood poisoning i believe....someone correct me if ive got this wrong though.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> nah they dont have venom glands their saliva has a certain amount of toxicity from the rubbish they will eat and they cultivate the bactieria in their mouths to cause poisoning.
> blood poisoning i believe....someone correct me if ive got this wrong though.


It has been proven that they do have venom glands
Dr Brian Fry i think did the research


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Declan123 said:


> It has been proven that they do have venom glands
> Dr Brian Fry i think did the research


 they do? cool. can you give me a link that shows this?


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

monitorfan666 said:


> i actually would of thought that a komodo would be DWA, if it was possible to keep them in captivity that is


They are on the cites 1 classification so cannot be kept or collected


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> they do? cool. can you give me a link that shows this?


ill try find it mate, im pretty certain SiUK posted it up a few month back, ill try find


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Could just google it? There's loads of stuff about venomous lizards(including beardies and komodos) but its mid 90's research and before that it was thought to be just bacteria etc in komodos.

Here is one link: 2005-11-23 Venomous lizards


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

monitor mad said:


> They are on the cites 1 classification so cannot be kept or collected


There's a few reps within the hobby which are listed as CITES 1


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Fangio said:


> There's a few reps within the hobby which are listed as CITES 1


Not a komodo though , not within the hobby itself as far as i am aware , in zoo,s yes


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

I know someone who keeps beaded lizards, (3-4 i think) and they are lovely little critters, very placid and tame (though obviously wouldnt want to get to relaxed around them). I had the pleasure of meeting them (hands off), though to be honest, I dont think I'd ever keep one as I much prefer my snakes over lizards..


----------



## zoeu (Apr 8, 2008)

Don't you have to have permission from royalty to remove a komodo dragon from komodo island? Which is basically never granted therefore I doubt there is any need currently for them to be on the DWA list.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

zoeu said:


> Don't you have to have permission from royalty to remove a komodo dragon from komodo island? Which is basically never granted therefore I doubt there is any need currently for them to be on the DWA list.


 I belive the story is you must be "gifted" one from the Islands cheif (be it king, president etc I dont know)


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

there is komodos in captivity privately in the UK apparently


----------



## zoeu (Apr 8, 2008)

I've read that before........I wonder if they were brought in as being kept in a zoo, allbeit a private one? I would imagine you would need an enormous enclosure for them?


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

London Zoo had Komodos and we have seen them in Florida. Absolutley stunning!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

:2thumb:


hullreptilelover said:


> London Zoo had Komodos and we have seen them in Florida. Absolutely stunning!


And are apparently pathogenic as Chester zoo has a female that has reproduced without a male and produced young from viable egg's :2thumb:


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

Chester zoo has got a couple - they are really nice looking, yeah I believe one laid eggs without a male present or was it a male that laid eggs and did a sex change due to the lack of a female???


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> :2thumb:
> And are apparently pathogenic as Chester zoo has a female that has reproduced without a male and produced young from viable egg's :2thumb:


 
do you mean parthenogenesis - which is pregnancy without both sexes - doesnt pathogenic mean deadly bacteria - like that found in Komodo's saliva?


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

Fangio said:


> nope, only 2 lizards on the dwa - Gila monster and Mexican Beaded lizard (do believe there a black beaded lizard subspecies also). Maybe they should be though? It's only a matter of time before they become more available I guess.


yeah, i reckon they should be to be honest, it is still an animal that can easily kill you, however cute they may look:flrt:


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

Colchester zoo has a few youngsters aswell


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

sharpstrain said:


> do you mean parthenogenesis - which is pregnancy without both sexes - doesnt pathogenic mean deadly bacteria - like that found in Komodo's saliva?


Heeeheee that dam spellcheck popped it in!!:blush: ye thats the correct version:lol2:


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

chester zoo have some gilas and beadeds went there on sunday


----------



## Lizard-man (Aug 18, 2008)

*Komodo Dragons*

They have discovered that Komodo Dragons do actually have venom glands. They scanned a dead komodo's head and they have a venom system practicly the same as a Cobra. Personally I wouldn't want one chasing ofter me at 11 MPH 
What a beast, I would Love one


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Denis said:


> Yh komodos are bad bacteria not venom


Come in a bit late but komodo's have 26 odd chemicals contained in their bacteria which occur in venom but are not venomous work that out lucky for people who come into contact with them i suppose


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

400runner said:


> why do these threads continually go this way. scientists have recently identified an actual venom in the komodo, and from what i remember from a programme i saw, they have some type of venom gland in their bottom jaw!


I also saw this programme. (was very interesting) before then i thought their were only two...! they proved the komodo had a venom gland also! still took a few mins to explain to my OH that this is what they had shown


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

pastelpythons27 said:


> chester zoo have some gilas and beadeds went there on sunday


 I went about a year ago (before i had any reps) and we ran out of time before we got to look at it :'( must persuade my OH to take me again and go there first!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

from Brian Fry's site



> Early evolution of the venom system in lizards and snakes
> Nature doi:10.1038/nature04328
> 
> Bryan G. Fry (1,2), Nicolas Vidal (3,4), Janette A. Norman (2), Freek J. Vonk (5), Holger Scheib (6,7), S. F. Ryan Ramjan (1), Sanjaya Kuruppu (8.), Kim Fung (9), S. Blair Hedges (3), Michael K. Richardson (5), Wayne. C. Hodgson (8.), Vera Ignjatovic (10,11), Robyn Summerhayes (10,11) & Elazar Kochva (12)
> ...


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Meltos said:


> Im Pretty certain there isn't any either. Unless people are getting confussed with Komodo's, But they do not have venom glands, from what I Believe.


Hi all,

Komodo dragons have venom glands in the bottom jaw, also their saliva is full of very nasty bacteria which cause septicemia.

I am not shure how potent the venom is.

slither61:snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

I also think they are looking a K Dragons when they fight with each other they never suffer any problems.

It's the immune system they are looking at to find the thing that stops them getting infected.

Crocks have an immune system similar they can suffer horrendus wounds but they never get infected.

They may find something they can use on humans eg kill cancers or stop them forming in the first place just an example.

slither61:snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## dgreenway2005 (May 4, 2009)

I believe komodo dragons soliver is very deadly, dont know if you class this as venomous


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah it is their saliva.

Because of their diet (dead meat etc etc) its rotten and stuff,

their saliva can cause all sorts of infections..blood poisoning. etc etc.

Because I cba to look at the op and previous pages, maybe a gilla monster you need a DWA for?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

slither61 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Komodo dragons have venom glands in the bottom jaw, also their saliva is full of very nasty bacteria which cause septicemia.
> 
> I am not shure how potent the venom is.


From what I've read, although Komodos DO have dirty mouths, the reason they started trying to find out about venom glands is because Komodo prey items were dying *too fast* for the cocktail of bacteria Komodos are known to carry.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Bryan gave a lecture (here @ LSTM) on this subject last year, it was rather interesting.


----------

